# What Is The Toughest And Meanest Watch Available?



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Something that was actually made for a rugged and active lifestyle?


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

the grovana cockroach is pretty hard to beat.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

There'll be some interesting answers, I'm sure and no watch is indestructible but I'm going to go with a Rolex Sub, I have worn one pretty much 24/7 for the last ten years and got up to all sorts and never managed to break one yet 

I'm sure that some will say I haven't tried hard enough but you'd be surprised :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Most G-Shocks Mudman, Frogman


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

If you spilt the Helson's pint it would take you outside and give you a right kicking :boxing:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

seikology said:


> the grovana cockroach is pretty hard to beat.


Is that the only watch that will survive a nuclear holocaust?


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Anyone want a game of watch conkers? Bring your Rolexes and Omegas (and a magnet to find the tiny pieces).

This is my climbing watch. I've dragged it across rough surfaces, whacked tabletops with it, smashed it against metal climbing equipment (caribiners) and hit people with it.  When I am too busy concentrating on not dying, this watch will look after itself.






Ugly as hell, though.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

shadowninja said:


> Anyone want a game of watch conkers? Bring your Rolexes and Omegas (and a magnet to find the tiny pieces).
> 
> This is my climbing watch. I've dragged it across rough surfaces, whacked tabletops with it, smashed it against metal climbing equipment (caribiners) and hit people with it.  When I am too busy concentrating on not dying, this watch will look after itself.
> 
> ...


So when your battery runs out what ya gona do ???????

Bring it on :lol: :lol:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I reckon this'll take some hammer...

Zilla...





































John :thumbsup:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

I think G Shocks are pretty indestructable unless your called shawn :lookaround:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

johnbaz said:


> I reckon this'll take some hammer...
> 
> Zilla...
> 
> ...


John I reckon you could use that as a hammer


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

the eco zilla has to be the hardest .but the jsar i would say is like richard gere out of internal affairs ,great looking one of the boys but you know first chance it gets it will be doing youre misses in front of you then busting youre face once hes done.

the jsar will play watch conkers with any of youre so called casio's and ive got a feeling i know what will win.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Seiko SKA427,


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

All this mention of hammers:

http://www.campco.com/ballistic_flash.asp

It is extrmely ugly, but looks to be pretty much bomb-proof

Mark


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I believe one of these can survive Stan's wrist!!!  :naughty:










I'd go for an O & W M1 or M5


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> shadowninja said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want a game of watch conkers? Bring your Rolexes and Omegas (and a magnet to find the tiny pieces).
> ...


Our issued Submariners and Tudors Subs in the mid 70's didn't fare very well in cold temperatures.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

The G-Shock Solar Atomic Hydro Mudman I used to have was easily the toughest. It was filled with silicon oil and survived over 100 ATM and would've easily done a lot more.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Sparky said:


> All this mention of hammers:
> 
> http://www.campco.com/ballistic_flash.asp
> 
> ...


That must take the crown surely.

When I saw it stamped on with trainers and driven over I thought hmmm, but when the hammer and the knife came out I was convinced. :notworthy:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BlueKnight said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Bring it on :lol: :lol:
> ...


:swoon: Wash your mouth out with soap for even daring to say the Sub is anything less then perfect







:rofl:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> :swoon: Wash your mouth out with soap for even daring to say the Sub is anything less then perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better?


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

I rekon this will take some harsh treatment


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Zephod said:


> I rekon this will take some harsh treatment


What is it? ( Sorry... I don't recognize the model.) :duh:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

This Tissot was still running perfectly when I got it!










Mike


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

tixntox said:


> This Tissot was still running perfectly when I got it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice touch of wabi


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

This has taken some stick gs gw500


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

This has had a few hefty whacks against various door jambs, shelves etc. since I've had it. Still looks good.


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

200m Water resist automatic. European. Â£35. Vostok Amfibia. Built like a Russian tank and it looks like it. A relic of the Cold War. Mean tough and nasty. Cheap enough not to have to matter. Ticks all the boxes with me. :wink2:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

I think I have found my bad boy.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > :swoon: Wash your mouth out with soap for even daring to say the Sub is anything less then perfect
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:

When you say didn't fair well in the cold, was that diving or just being in a cold place, what was the problem. I spent a couple of cold winters in the Czech Republic and did a lot of ski and snowboarding or at least trying to because I was useless at it and fell down a lot but the Sub I had at the time seemed ok

Maybe I should just sell them and buy a couple of Alphas


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


 :shutup: :lol:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> When you say didn't fair well in the cold, was that diving or just being in a cold place, what was the problem.


Well Mr. Bond, the simple answer to your question is: Yes on both counts. We weren't exactly 'vacationing' and neither were the watches. The Canadian Arctic is somewhat less friendlier that the ski slopes in the Eastern Block. You probably had your watch tucked-in inside your down jacket. The problem, it seemed at the time, was that even a tiny amount of lubricant can congeal, turn into sludge and stop a fragile movement. Having said that, my old Accutron Deep Sea never exhibited that tendency.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Can also be used to knock in nails and batter attackers around the head


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This one, and it only cost $1.00. 










Later,

William


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

I wouldn't know if it's the toughest of the lot but it certainly very very tough so I'll include it! It's high-torque and high-quality quartz movement by the way. I think they started over 10 years ago and continue up to today (in various forms). Ultimate diving tool! Not cheap either!! :man_in_love:

The Seiko Tuna Can (aka Seiko Tuna) (comes in a number of finish/200m/300m variants with differing model numbers):


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > When you say didn't fair well in the cold, was that diving or just being in a cold place, what was the problem.
> ...


Yep I could see that might be a problem, it would get down to about -20/25 in the dead of winter but as you say I was well covered up. Although I don't know what sort of lubricants more modern watches use I would imagine it to be synthetic and more durable at lower temps.

That being said my Sub worked just fine in Canada as well


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


I am not putting my watch forwards as the meanest or toughest but it is an Omega Speedmaster, the model that was worn on the moon.

What sort of temperatures exist there?

Sub minus 40c I expect.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

ludditeinorbit said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > BlueKnight said:
> ...


That's if they actually went there 

My Sub survived the Freezer and Smirnoff test :lol:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

BlueKnight said:


> I think I have found my bad boy.


Naw- it can't be that good, it's got a wimpy cover for protection :derisive:  :wink2:

John


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> ludditeinorbit said:
> 
> 
> > I am not putting my watch forwards as the meanest or toughest but it is an Omega Speedmaster, the model that was worn on the moon.
> ...


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

> I am not putting my watch forwards as the meanest or toughest but it is an Omega Speedmaster, the model that was worn on the moon.
> 
> What sort of temperatures exist there?
> 
> Sub minus 40c I expect.


Actually this is a good observation. Was the watch actually exposed to the vacuum of space outside the space suit?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

The problem with a quartz is what are you going to do do when you are hanging off a mountain or on a desert island and the battery runs out ???? solar relies on some some electrical bits which have a limited shelf life so for longevity it has to be a mechanical watch, preferably automatics so as long as you wear it it won't stop ??????


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> > I am not putting my watch forwards as the meanest or toughest but it is an Omega Speedmaster, the model that was worn on the moon.
> >
> > What sort of temperatures exist there?
> >
> ...


Or as bond poses did it actually go to the moon?

I have heard of various theories but to cover up a hoax of that enormity is not feasible.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Watches worn in Space.

I can stand corrected but I will submit that all the watches who were part of the space program never left the confines of a pressurized vessel.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> Watches worn in Space.
> 
> I can stand corrected but I will submit that all the watches who were part of the space program never left the confines of a pressurized vessel.


You can see the Speedmaster on Armstrongs wrist in the pic below. This is on the surface of the moon, so full vacuum and temperature will be dependant upon whether its in sunlight or not

Edit:

Actually its Buzz Aldrin - just seen the name tag on the space suit....


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

You win the prize! I was wondering how long it would take for the collective grey matter to dig out this famous pic. :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

So why did he need a watch? Was he not wanting to miss something on the telly?

Mike


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Another good link about watches and space.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

HappyLad said:


> You can see the Speedmaster on Armstrongs wrist in the pic below. This is on the surface of the moon, so full vacuum and temperature will be dependant upon whether its in sunlight or not
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Actually its Buzz Aldrin - just seen the name tag on the space suit....





> It has been documented that Armstrong did not wear his Speedmaster on his walk on the moon. An instrument had malfunctioned during the LEM's Decent and his Speedmaster was left in the LEM to serve as a replacement.
> 
> [Armstrong, from the 1969 Technical Debrief - "Now, a preliminary comment (on the EVA Preps) has to do with the longer time that it took than during our simulations. It is attributable to the fact that, when you do simulations of EVA Prep, you have a clean cockpit and you have all the things that you're going to use there in the cockpit and nothing else. In reality, you have a lot of checklists, data, food packages, stowage places filled with odds and ends, binoculars, stop watches, and assorted things, each of which you feel obliged to evaluate as to whether its stowage position is satisfactory for EVA, and whether you might want to change anything from the pre-flight plans. For example, our mission timer was out, and we decided we had better leave one wristwatch inside in case it (the one taken outside) got damaged. We would have at least one working watch to back up the mission timer or to use in place of the mission timer, in case we could not get it going again."] ... [The astronauts each had an Omega Speedmaster Professional.]


The one taken outside by Aldrin did not make it.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks like a couple of Rolex's to me, maybe the Omega was just for show :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

It doesnt really matter what they wore-they never went to the moon


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I won't buy one of these, it didn't last ten seconds :lol:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

:shocking: :jawdrop:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

avidfan said:


> It doesnt really matter what they wore-they never went to the moon


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > It doesnt really matter what they wore-they never went to the moon


It's starting again. :lookaround: Just stop it.









Lets talk about the Rothschild family and the Federal Reserve instead.









Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> I won't buy one of these, it didn't last ten seconds :lol:


I'd like to see a real watch get waved, somebody try it with their Rolex or Omega. :not_i: 

Later,

William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

avidfan said:


> It doesnt really matter what they wore-they never went to the moon


Kthanxbye.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > I won't buy one of these, it didn't last ten seconds :lol:
> ...


On one forum a while back there was a guy did various things with a proper steel watch, boiled it nuked it in a microwave, stuck it in a dishwasher and so on but I can't find the thread, I'm not even sure it was a watch forum. Anyways the watch was still going and it took some serious abuse although I seem to remember he repaired it a couple of times along the way.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

avidfan said:


> It doesnt really matter what they wore-they never went to the moon


Hmmm, interesting theory, not heard that before. 

Got any back up?


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I have done a search and apparently the mean temperature on the surface of the moon is -153C.

Ouch.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


I suspect a proper watch would outlast the microwave, though I imagine it may need a lube and demag afterwards, and the dial and hands may get a bit ugly. 

Later,

William


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Re microwave a watch.

A microwave even cooks by agitating/vibrating water molecules.

How much water does a watch contain?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

ludditeinorbit said:


> How much water does a watch contain?


By the way that one in the video burst into flames not enough :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> ludditeinorbit said:
> 
> 
> > How much water does a watch contain?
> ...


The lightning storm that metal causes in a microwave is what interests me. 

Later,

William


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> ludditeinorbit said:
> 
> 
> > How much water does a watch contain?
> ...


Ok, that does it.

My Speedmaster stays un waved.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

They don't do much better in a blender either :lol:


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> The one taken outside by Aldrin did not make it.


Thats not what I read in the info you supplied 

It says that the mission timer (probably a clock in the LEM) was damaged, so they left a wristwatch in the LEM as a backup/replacement to the mission timer. Only Aldrin had a watch on when they went outside, but it doesn't say that was damaged in any way by going outside...


----------



## bazz55 (Jun 17, 2009)

HappyLad said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > The one taken outside by Aldrin did not make it.
> ...


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

You are correct. It's Armstrong's watch and not Aldrin's that didn't make it outside. Good catch!


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> They don't do much better in a blender either :lol:


Nor did Kermit fftopic2:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Benzowner said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > They don't do much better in a blender either :lol:
> ...


Answer to: " What's red and green and goes 100mph?"


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> You are correct. It's Armstrong's watch and not Aldrin's that didn't make it outside. Good catch!


Apparently Aldrins watch was sent to the Smithsonian museum - but it went missing in transit. No-one knows what happened to it, and its never resurfaced. If someone purloined it, and it still exists today, God knows how much it would sell for if its authenticity could be proved.

I'd like to think that someone somewhere is walking round with a beat up old Speedmaster and simply doesn't realise its importance and value.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

HappyLad said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > You are correct. It's Armstrong's watch and not Aldrin's that didn't make it outside. Good catch!
> ...


I bought just such a Speedy recently.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

ludditeinorbit said:


> I bought just such a Speedy recently.


Fantastic - I hope you got Aldrins :thumbsup:


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

HappyLad said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > You are correct. It's Armstrong's watch and not Aldrin's that didn't make it outside. Good catch!
> ...


----------



## paul42 (May 18, 2010)

Hi its my first post, but the answer to what is the toughest and meanest watch available is Ballistic watches

Check this youtube vid if you don't beleive me, a Ballistic watch can't be smashed or scratched easily, I haven't seen any of the watches mentioned in this thread get this kind of treatment, I doubt that even a Casio G Shock will be able to take a single blow of a hammer

Doh, I can't embed the vid here, am such a novice, can someone else embed it?

the URL is


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

paul42 said:


> Hi its my first post, but the answer to what is the toughest and meanest watch available is Ballistic watches
> 
> Check this youtube vid if you don't beleive me, a Ballistic watch can't be smashed or scratched easily, I haven't seen any of the watches mentioned in this thread get this kind of treatment, I doubt that even a Casio G Shock will be able to take a single blow of a hammer
> 
> ...


I did already post this earlier 



Sparky said:


> All this mention of hammers:
> 
> http://www.campco.com/ballistic_flash.asp
> 
> ...


PS welcome to the forum!

Mark


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

This seems pretty sturdy, just a pity I can't understand what old matey's actually saying...

Swiss Military

Watches and knives. Apparently that's all you need to fight a war these days...


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra (Apr 16, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> shadowninja said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want a game of watch conkers? Bring your Rolexes and Omegas (and a magnet to find the tiny pieces).
> ...


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra (Apr 16, 2010)

904L steel, the toughest most expensive variant


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

I watched Apollo 13 the other day and they were all wearing Omega Speedmasters so they must be good


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Are you sure that 904L is more scratch resistant ! maybe not


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> Something that was actually made for a rugged and active lifestyle?


this is mine and its bombproof



















sintered ceramic, titanium and carbon fibre with shock absorber titanuim crade

but with a rrp of Â£13800 it should be good


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

kc104 said:


> Are you sure that 904L is more scratch resistant ! maybe not


no it scratches like hell, its just very corrosion resistant


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

I think this one would at least qualify.

http://forums.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=57302


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

ollyhock said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > Something that was actually made for a rugged and active lifestyle?
> ...


Bloody hell! :notworthy:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

What about this one?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

ollyhock said:


> this is mine and its bombproof
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=J1jl2GJizWI


Funny video. I thought it said "a car". My motorbike weights more... he he he.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> ollyhock said:
> 
> 
> > this is mine and its bombproof
> ...


read the caption they then went on to do the same test with a audi q7 :smartass:


----------

